# Intel NUC PC



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazon.com: Intel NUC D34010WYK, Mini HDMI, Mini DisplayPort, USB 3.0, 4th Gen Intel Core i3-4010U, Consumer Infrared sensor: Computers & Accessories
Amazon.com: Intel NUC D34010WYKH, Mini HDMI, Mini DisplayPort, USB 3.0, 4th Gen Intel Core i3-4010U, new 2.5" HDD/SSD Support: Electronics

Just throwing it out there if you haven't seen them.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I have used a couple as dedicated data logging machines. After adding the missing components into the mix you're better off integrating a Windows powered tablet.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree, but some people seem set on CarPC units so I figured I'd link them. Maybe it's because they can get screens to fit a DD opening and not have to fabricate something in/on the dash. I will eventually go to a tablet myself, something with Haswell processor, and hopefully by then they have made a few more improvements that will have benefits for being used in the in-car environment.


----------

